# Bad day at work & BYB! Long...



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Today was a bad day. I had a client come in so excited about getting her new Maltese puppy. I told her how happy I was but "where are you getting her from? She said she found her on the Internet...I got quiet and asked to see her on her laptop. She brought up this site that was so bogus...I felt nauseas. It said "for sale, Maltese teacups, morkies and Pomeranian. Then I Cldnt help but turn into a raging lunatic. She got my lecture on puppymills, BYB, puppystores ....my usual speech!
She agreed that puppymills were awful awful which is why she is going thru this breeder...that she was totally legit, had a female available and was $800.00 negotiable, ugh!
I asked her to bring up this SM website, which she did, and to research, research breeders while she was upstairs processing her color and if she had any questions to ask me when she comes back down......not that I'm a pro but I feel as though I have learned so much in the last year here, I knew at least more than her.
My co-workers looked at me like..."really...did you have to go off on her...the poor lady.. ."I'm like...the poor puppies."
She returned to me awhile later and I asked what she thought. She said that she doesn't want to spend thousands of $$$ (she is a Multi multi millionaire ), didn't want to wait and thought her website looked like every other breeder she had found. Here is a highly educated woman that had all her priorities so warped. She said she will take her chance on any health issues that might arise.
I gave her my # and asked her to call me if she changed her mind...not that I cld help her find a breeder but maybe lead her in a btr direction to one and educate her more on all these BYB.
Out the door she goes...leaving me so disappointed....I just don't get it...what will it take to get people to understand? I don't know what else I cld have said at this point but her mind seemed pretty made up...what more cld I have done?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you the owner of that business ? If yes, good for you if you can afford to lose a client. If you are not the owner, you were out of line. It's not by being a raging lunatic that you are going to convince people. Your words not mine.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I don't push people, I just tell my knowledge, my experience, and my opinion. I let people to decide what they really want


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You had a tough day I agree! At least you tried! That's the main thing!!!! But be-careful if this is not your own business you don't want problems with the owner! You are a good person with a big heart!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's sad people chose not to listen, you did your best,
I'm proud of you for leading her to sm, if she's smart just maybe she will take time to read more on sm.
Hugs to you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As easy as it seems....most people learn from experience...me included.

We know what we know...but others don't want to hear about it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Are you the owner of that business ? If yes, good for you if you can afford to lose a client. If you are not the owner, you were out of line. It's not by being a raging lunatic that you are going to convince people. Your words not mine.


I agree...raging lunatic will not convince people but that's how I feel on the inside, not on the outside. I certainly am very strong on whatever it is that I believe in...i just wont stop talking about it and quite frankly...if I lose a client over it (which I did not) so be it...it is what it is! Most of the time, they at least reconsider their decision and think about It more and do more research. It's that small percentage that infuriates me, the ones who JUST DONT CARE, it's the immediate satisfaction of getting a pup now and not caring enough as to where they are coming from whether it be from puppy mill, pet shop ect.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She might not listen but she is going to learn the hard way. Good try


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Today was a bad day. I had a client come in so excited about getting her new Maltese puppy. I told her how happy I was but "where are you getting her from? She said she found her on the Internet...I got quiet and asked to see her on her laptop. She brought up this site that was so bogus...I felt nauseas. It said "for sale, Maltese teacups, morkies and Pomeranian. Then I Cldnt help but turn into a raging lunatic. She got my lecture on puppymills, BYB, puppystores ....my usual speech!
> She agreed that puppymills were awful awful which is why she is going thru this breeder...that she was totally legit, had a female available and was $800.00 negotiable, ugh!
> I asked her to bring up this SM website, which she did, and to research, research breeders while she was upstairs processing her color and if she had any questions to ask me when she comes back down......not that I'm a pro but I feel as though I have learned so much in the last year here, I knew at least more than her.
> My co-workers looked at me like..."really...did you have to go off on her...the poor lady.. ."I'm like...the poor puppies."
> ...


Sad, really sad and obviously more money than sense... I haven't met a multi millionaire yet that wasn't "cheap" when it comes to certain things they want...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> As easy as it seems....most people learn from experience...me included.
> 
> We know what we know...but others don't want to hear about it.


You would think so, I certainly found out the hard way, however this is her 3rd Maltese. She has one now that she adores that she got off the Internet...a bargain she said for $400.00. That's all good and fine...whatever...but her first Maltese, she said....was crazy, really crazy! I asked if she bit her, was she aggressive...she said "no...just really crazy" what happened to her....she put her down at the age of three.
I'm sure a part of me wants to protect my clients from such heartache, which is why I'm so headstrong about this issue and why MOST people do listen to what I have to say but the anger I felt was from....if it doesn't work out for her she will just dispose of it....now that is wrong!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, you tried. {{{}}} If it doesn't happen right away, before her next appointment, maybe try a different/the opposite approach (keeping your rage on the inside  ). Something like, "you're such a kind, loving, lovely, caring etc. etc. person--you deserve better than a dog like that! Oooh, I feel so sad for what will happen to you .... " 

Any chance that might work -- might be worth taking that chance.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Sad, really sad and obviously more money than sense... I haven't met a multi millionaire yet that wasn't "cheap" when it comes to certain things they want...


:ThankYou:I did not know how to say it !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is so sad that people are cheap about what really matters. In all areas of life. It happens all too often. For as much as I disdain "home breeders" I can feel empathy for those who could never spend the money, because it would be a hardship on their families. But, people who are just plain cheap, and choose to buy from disreputable breeders are simply self-centered...they give their money to greeders because they are kindred spirits...greedy, ignorant, and self absorbed. 

You can't do anything, she is ignorant not from lack of opportunity, but by choice.
If she is your client, and you can afford to loose her...refuse to serve her....or you could dye her hair green and ....just kidding.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sometimes people have to learn the hard way. She already lost one fluff at a young age - hopefully she will be luckier with the other two. If not, maybe it will start to sink in.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> If she is your client, and you can afford to loose her...refuse to serve her....or you could dye her hair green and ....just kidding.


Lol...had to laugh at this bcuz I thought of making her hair really ashy...she loves GOLD but I knew she would be back a hundred times for me to correct it...so I did the next best thing....I cut it too short 

[QUOTE=maggieh Sometimes people have to learn the hard way. She already lost one fluff at a young age - hopefully she will be luckier with the other two. If not, maybe it will start to sink in.

Maggie...that was by choice for putting down her first Maltese. She had it euthanized because she thought it had mental issues....She was too crazy for her, hyper and crazy were her exact words so I asked why she didn't bring it to the shelter and she said that she just brought it to the Vet and said it was biting people so they put her down.
People like this do not care about life and certainly dont deserve another loving animal no matter what it may be...just my 2 cents!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maddysmom said:


> Lol...had to laugh at this bcuz I thought of making her hair really ashy...she loves GOLD but I knew she would be back a hundred times for me to correct it...so I did the next best thing....I cut it too short
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> You know if an ethical breeder knows that about her, he will not sell her a dog. I wouldn't.


I agree with this. No breeder will (or should) give her a dog. What kinda person puts down a dog for what sounds like a simple training issue?

Good for you to trying to educate her. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maggieh Sometimes people have to learn the hard way. She already lost one fluff at a young age - hopefully she will be luckier with the other two. If not said:


> One of the things that seems to be keeping BYBs in business is the fact that rescues and ethical breeders really try to place the dogs in the appropriate home. This woman would not likely be able to adopt from a rescue or get a dog from an ethical breeder. I feel sorry for the animals!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That breaks my heart that she had her little 3 year old dog euthanized just because it had mental problems...    

I had a similar situation when a guy came into the library (I'm a Reference Librarian) and asked for books on Yorkies because he just bought a teacup Yorkie. I gave him the call numbers, but he was telling me how he got it for a breeder that had been doing this for four years... so I informed him that "teacup" is not a breeding term, but just a scam. I also told him that show breeders were the most reputable... he just gave me a blank stare. I don't think he really got it. And that, my friends, is what is wrong with this country... the majority of people don't care where they get their pets from. As long as they're cute and puppies. Makes me ill.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish I could give you advise. If she were a loving and caring person, I would have shown her maltese in the Boston area that are up for adoption through shelters and rescues and explain that a young adult might fit even better with her lifestyle and would have been vetted for temperament.

Unless the dog were suffering physically,in pain, I just don't think there is any circumstance under which I would allow a companion animal to be put down. I know that there is nothing that can be done and some circumstances are beyond one's control - but euthanizing a pet for convenience is fundamentally wrong.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> It is so sad that people are cheap about what really matters. In all areas of life. It happens all too often. For as much as I disdain "home breeders" I can feel empathy for those who could never spend the money, because it would be a hardship on their families. But, people who are just plain cheap, and choose to buy from disreputable breeders are simply self-centered...they give their money to greeders because they are kindred spirits...greedy, ignorant, and self absorbed.
> 
> You can't do anything, she is ignorant not from lack of opportunity, but by choice.
> If she is your client, and you can afford to loose her...refuse to serve her....or you could dye her hair green and ....just kidding.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Too funny with the green hair! 

And let's not forget that for those that truly cannot spend the money for a nicely bred maltese there is AMAR and how many other maltese specific rescue organizations. But you are correct that it is a self centered act to buy a dog from a BYB or off the internet from a puppymill.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I think there are people who love all dogs and people who love some dogs... the perfect dogs, the good dogs, the cute dogs. These people seem to trade man's best friends like they're knock off purses at the black market. How your client can justify her choice with the word "bargain" when it comes adding another life, another member to her family is beyond me. 

My family used to know so little about the evils of the greeders and people who breed dogs just cause they could and throw them away cause they could too! But last spring, my mom, my little sister and I went to a pet expo in Orange County and we saw so many unwanted dogs. They were dirty, crippled, damaged dogs. Yet all of them were so incredibly cute, and in need and deserving of love from those who created them. I was certain that if we lived in the US full time or if we had more time before we moved, my mom, my sister and I would have brought home a rescue, each! I think those like me, who see the problem and take it to heart are your triumphs. We are the result of the hard work you do here to educate. Then there are others who still choose to ignore. They can come up with a million excuses, but unless their moral compass is that skewed, they know it well in their hearts that they turn a blind eye not because they believe it is right, but because it is easier.

All we can do is to keep trying to help those who really love dogs to become better dog lovers. Don't be disheartened by what happened today. You are still a hero in my heart. Thank you for standing up for these adorable 'friends'!

Love,
Kaotang & Dawn


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

dognut said:


> I think there are people who love all dogs and people who love some dogs... the perfect dogs, the good dogs, the cute dogs. These people seem to trade man's best friends like they're knock off purses at the black market. How your client can justify her choice with the word "bargain" when it comes adding another life, another member to her family is beyond me.
> 
> My family used to know so little about the evils of the greeders and people who breed dogs just cause they could and throw them away cause they could too! But last spring, my mom, my little sister and I went to a pet expo in Orange County and we saw so many unwanted dogs. They were dirty, crippled, damaged dogs. Yet all of them were so incredibly cute, and in need and deserving of love from those who created them. I was certain that if we lived in the US full time or if we had more time before we moved, my mom, my sister and I would have brought home a rescue, each! I think those like me, who see the problem and take it to heart are your triumphs. We are the result of the hard work you do here to educate. Then there are others who still choose to ignore. They can come up with a million excuses, but unless their moral compass is that skewed, they know it well in their hearts that they turn a blind eye not because they believe it is right, but because it is easier.
> 
> ...


Great post Dawn!
Yes, it is very frustrating, but at least you tried. I can totally understand going ballistic on her butt but sometimes you can "catch more flies with honey", even if you are biting your tongue while doing it. Some people are just plain stupid and nothing can help them. But there are people that will listen, and learn, and the fact that you continue to try is to your credit. Hug.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

@dawn...yes, you are very right...thankyou...I really appreciate your feedback here 



> Great post Dawn!
> I can totally understand going ballistic on her butt but sometimes you can "catch more flies with honey", even if you are biting your tongue while doing it. Some people are just plain stupid and nothing can help them. But there are people that will listen, and learn, and the fact that you continue to try is to your credit. Hug.
> 
> Yes...I started with this approach...being positive but that was a dead end.
> ...


----------

